# Model 700 SPS upgrades



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought this;









I made some changes;









She's a bull barrel .308. It was a four shot top feeder with a trap door. It had a flimsy Hogue over molded stock that truly sucked. It had a no-name scope with 4x12 power which I plan to shoot at 400 yards.

It now has the Magpul 700 Hunter stock with the detachable magazine option and a 6x18 Vortex scope.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn, that's nice Goldwing! How does the new stock work with the detachable box magazines? Any feeding or extracting issues?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Damn, that's nice Goldwing! How does the new stock work with the detachable box magazines? Any feeding or extracting issues?


The new detachable mags are flawless, which is more than I can say for the original setup.

I zeroed it at 2" high @ 100 yards today off of the bench and it shot sub-MOA with cheap Winchester 150 grain "Power point" cartridges. Magpul did their homework on the chassis in this stock. There is an aluminum frame in the stock that is structurally designed to negate any movement between the action and stock.
There will be a Timney trigger setup going in soon to avoid any recall Bullshit with Remington.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Sigh!*

(Envy.)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Update:
Found a Timney # 510 on Ebay for $132 and may have it for the weekend! I may have to buy some quality 168 grain BTHPs very soon!

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> The new detachable mags are flawless, which is more than I can say for the original setup.
> 
> I zeroed it at 2" high @ 100 yards today off of the bench and it shot sub-MOA with cheap Winchester 150 grain "Power point" cartridges. Magpul did their homework on the chassis in this stock. There is an aluminum frame in the stock that is structurally designed to negate any movement between the action and stock.
> There will be a Timney trigger setup going in soon to avoid any recall Bullshit with Remington.
> ...


Yeah. I went through that "trigger" crap a few years ago. Total time, even though I could not tell that they did anything to it, was 13 weeks!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

A quick update:
I got the Timney #510 and installed it. WOW! I haven' touched the factory settings and it is at least 10x better than the Remington junk it replaced. Recall or not, that is going to be the first thing I do if I ever buy another bolt action rifle.
Prior to the trigger swap, I went to the range with Winchester 150 grain and 180 grain Power point cartridges as well as 168 grain Federal Gold Medal Match and 168 grain ELD Match ammo.
The Win. 180s will group @ 1.25" @ 100 yards. The win. 150s will shoot a tad better @ 1.125". The Feds. came slightly under 1 MOA but were too long for my magazine and had to be loaded individually.
I shot 1 group of 3 shots with the Hornady 168 grain match and stopped. There was a ragged little triangle about a half an inch across. I don't want to waste any of the good stuff!

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

As a follow up to the Timney #510 installation, I adjusted the trigger to 28 ounces.
I am not going to brag on about sub-moa groups, but I have nick named the rifle "Hathcock"

GW


----------

